# Grouse hunt tomorrow



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

So this last Christmas my dad didnt know what to get my wife for a gift. Well he asked if she would like a nice shotgun to use when we go shooting targets and doves, naturally I told him sure, without asking my wife. She is such a trooper. I knew she would love a gun she can call her own. he likes her more than me and he got her a 28 ga O/U. It shoots so nice, my question is with us taking the wheelers out tomorrow and maybe see if we cant hike into some grouse, is a 28 ga too small to put down a grouse? I will have my 12ga but was wondering about her 28. thanks for any help or insight.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

For ruffs, the 28 ga will do great. For Blues, it may be a bit on the small side, but if you are good shot, it should work.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

From what i saw last week a bb gun would be fine. I saw 3 broods last saturday both ruff and blues that could barely fly. They didn't have any tail feathers and could not fly farther than ten yards. I did run into several adult birds all in singles though.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BerryNut said:


> So this last Christmas my dad didnt know what to get my wife for a gift. Well he asked if she would like a nice shotgun to use when we go shooting targets and doves, naturally I told him sure, without asking my wife. She is such a trooper. I knew she would love a gun she can call her own. he likes her more than me and he got her a 28 ga O/U. It shoots so nice, my question is with us taking the wheelers out tomorrow and maybe see if we cant hike into some grouse, is a 28 ga too small to put down a grouse? I will have my 12ga but was wondering about her 28. thanks for any help or insight.


She will do just fine with the .28 gauge. Another shotgun that is underrated IMO. :wink:


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

28 is plenty for Blues that are in normal range. Grouse die real easy!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I shoot them with my cheap little singleshot 410! And they drop like flies. I sometimes wonder if the sound scares them to death because I cant find any shot in them!

Do you want to trade that 28 gauge for a 410? JK


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

A 28 gauge is fine for forest grouse but limit your distance a little.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I shoot them with my cheap little singleshot 410! And they drop like flies. I sometimes wonder if the sound scares them to death because I cant find any shot in them!
> 
> Do you want to trade that 28 gauge for a 410? JK


I agree.. i dont think you could find a small enough gun to NOT kill them. you put one bb in em and they are on the ground.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've seen more forest grouse killed with a .410 than with any other shotgun. It's standard issue on a horse ride up the canyon with my father-in-law. A 28 gauge will do just fine.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

springerhunter said:


> A 28 gauge is fine for forest grouse but limit your distance a little.


Shots on grouse are usually close anyway. I have a singleshot 28 that is awesome for grouse. My only gripe is that it has a fixed full choke. Just too tight for close shots.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

The 28 is very underrated. You can hunt any species of upland bird with it as long as you know your range.


----------

